# Verlagern



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,
Alguien podría por favor darme un ejemplo o varios con el verbo “verlagern” en el sentido de: progresar de forma oportunista ( según WRD ) Danke


----------



## kunvla

Nadie te lo podrá dar puesto que es una bobada. 

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

Oceanboy said:


> Hola amigos,
> Alguien podría por favor darme un ejemplo o varios con el verbo “verlagern” en el sentido de: progresar de forma oportunista ( según WRD ) Danke


No entiendo.


----------



## Oceanboy

Hola todos,

El diccionario WR alemán-español dice:

Verlagern: emigrar para progresar de forma oportunista.
Es correcto esto? O hay un error de edición ?


----------



## Alemanita

En efecto, es un error.


----------



## Peterdg

Es un poco complicado (y es un error, claramente).

El diccionario alemán-español de Wordreference es un diccionario *virtual* (lo dicen cuando buscas una palabra en ese diccionario).


> Bitte beachten Sie, dass es sich hierbei um ein virtuelles Wörterbuch handelt, das erstellt wurde, indem das Englisch=>Deutsch Wörterbuch mit dem Englisch=>Spanisch Wörterbuch kombiniert wurde. Hierdurch könnte die Qualität schlechter sein als die der anderen WordReference Wörterbücher.



Eso significa que para traducir una palabra de alemán hacia español, hay un algoritmo que primero busca la traducción de alemán al inglés y después de inglés hacia español. *También dice que es posible que no sea exacto.* (Hay que utilizarlo con cuidado).

Si pasas con el ratón sobre la traducción en el diccionario virtual de-es, verás de dónde el algoritmo ha sacado la traducción.






En este caso, si buscas en el diccionario en-de la palabra "carpetbag", verás que dice "verlagern". y si después buscas la palabra "carpetbag" en el diccionario en-es, verás que esa palabra se traduce a "emigrar para progresar ...".


----------



## Alemanita

Bueno, esto me marea un poquito y no sé si quiero saberlo hasta el último detalle.
Quizás les sirva más a todos los usuarios:
verlagern: (Waren) almacenar en otro lugar  |  (Anatomía, Geología) dislocar  | cambiar (especialmente en sentido figurado) | trasladar, desplazar
Lamentablemente a mí no me funciona la función " Is something important missing? Report an error or suggest an improvement. "


----------

